# sons of anarchy



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

anyone on here watch it? i started watching it on the start of season 2 and i tell you it has been nothing but awsome. but watching it i kinda didnt get how the whole strory played out so i bought season 1 on dvd and been hooked ever since. its like once you see one episode your automaticaly draged in and want to keep watching everyl episode over and over. if you havnt seen it then you dont know what your missing. :woof:


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

best show on tv!


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

AWESOME SHOW...


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Love that show!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

love it!!!!!


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Saw a few of season 1 and couldn't get it into. The whole organized crime/gangster show has been done much better in terms of realism goes, for instance The Wire or The Sopranos, but I watched season 2 from the start and just got into it for what it is.


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

i just cant wait till season 3 starts. im guessing it starts in september of 2010. last episode was epic and the ending was one of those that make you jump out of you seat and asking for atleast one more episode


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

ROYCE BOOBS said:


> i just cant wait till season 3 starts. im guessing it starts in september of 2010. last episode was epic and the ending was one of those that make you jump out of you seat and asking for atleast one more episode


SPOILER ALERT DON'T READ MY POST IF YOU HAVEN'T WATCHED IT YET LOL

I know I was so mad that I have to wait till next fall to find out what that dude is going to do with Abel that stupid ATF Lady is always messing up stuff I was so happy when they finally got rid of Weston tho.The season finale had me on my feet the whole episode.


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

yah i know what you mean i watched the last episode like 3 times just to see if i might of missed something. yah i hope abel turns out to be ok. what i want to know is what happens to half sack; is he gonna survive and get patched in or was that the last were going to see him.


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

I think he's gone for good that sucks that he finally was gonna get patched in and they kill him I had a feeling they were going to kill one of them tho.


----------

